# [gelöst]seltsames Problem mit initramfs

## Falmer

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

nach der Neuinstallation des Systems (bei dem ich es mir nicht habe nehmen lassen mein klassisches Partitionsschema mit separater /usr-Partition zu verwenden), habe ich ein initramfs nach http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Basic_initramfs_used_to_check_and_mount_/usr erstellt. Das hat soweit funktioniert (mit Kernel 3.3.0).

Als dann ein neuer Kernel kam, habe ich den neuen Kernel (3.3.1) übersetzt, installiert, initramfs erzeugt (s.o.) und neu gebootet.

Ergebnis davon war, daß ich auf der Notkonsole gelandet bin, mit folgender Meldung:

```
Mounting rootfs

mount: mounting /dev/sda3 on /mnt/root failed: No such file or directory
```

Habe daraufhin versucht die alte initrd zu verwenden - selbes Ergebnis.

So zieht sich das jetzt mit jeder neuen Kernelversion hin.

Heute habe ich Version 3.3.3 installiert --> siehe oben. Es funktioniert weder mit einer neu erstellten initrd noch mit der alten.

Nur der Kernel 3.3.0 mit der originalen initrd funktioniert.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, wo das Problem liegt.

Grüße

Falmer

----------

## Falmer

Das Problem ist inzwischen gelöst.

Es scheint, als ob vom Kernel 3.3.0 zum 3.3.1 ff der Zugriff auf die Hardware verändert wurde.

Ich habe jetzt ein initramfs mittels genkernel erstellt und dabei die initramfs-Module zugelassen.

Beim Start werden jetzt Module geladen, die offenbar dafür sorgen, daß die Platte angesprochen werden kann.

Ich habe noch nicht rausbekommen, welches Modul ich ab sofort fest in den Kernel einkompilieren muß, aber beim nächsten Kernelupdate kriege ich das schon raus.    :Confused: 

----------

## bell

Wenn Du das System jetzt wieder gebootet werden kann, kannst Du nach dem richtigen Modul mit

```
lspci -k
```

nachschauen.

----------

## udeved

 *Falmer wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> nach der Neuinstallation des Systems (bei dem ich es mir nicht habe nehmen lassen mein klassisches Partitionsschema mit separater /usr-Partition zu verwenden), habe ich ein initramfs nach http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Basic_initramfs_used_to_check_and_mount_/usr erstellt. Das hat soweit funktioniert (mit Kernel 3.3.0).
> ...

 

Ich denke, eventuell kann dir dieser thread helfen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-923168.html

Kannst gern auch deutsch fragen, kein Problem, falls es mit englisch nicht so klappt. 

In Kürze, die initrd vom genkernel baut keinen udev demon ein.

----------

